# Burton or Volcom jackets?



## westlll (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know much about gear but I need a new jacket. Thinking about the Burton Credence (Women's Burton Credence Jacket | Burton Snowboards) or the Volcom Cassina jacket (Volcom | Cassina Jacket).

Are Burton jackets generally better than Volcom? 
It's not a matter of insulation, I don't go up that often.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

the burton one has better waterproofing vs the volcom one. so my vote is for burton.

edit: for style-wise i like the volcom 10x better. 10K waterproofing vs 8K waterproofing but more fashionable. hard decision.


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

^ I agree with him. Volcom better style + beater venting - Water proof rating. Or Burton + Better Waterproofing. Really this is your call.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

EpicSnowPlow said:


> ^ I agree with him. Volcom better style + beater venting - Water proof rating. Or Burton + Better Waterproofing. Really this is your call.


i think the burton has better breathability. I thought the couch design was the only color but there are different colors so i guess it's not as bad. it's function vs fashion. who will prevail?

Burton 10,000 5,000?
Volcom 8,000 8,000?


----------



## EpicSnowPlow (Jan 1, 2011)

Ask westlll she's the one buying the jackets =D


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd say Nomis. If anything, hella better looking selection than either of these and quite feature/pocket packed.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Cobra said:


> I'd say Nomis. If anything, hella better looking selection than either of these and quite feature/pocket packed.


just because you wear nomis doesnt mean everybody else should.


----------



## dekkert (Jan 25, 2011)

Out of those two, I'd go for the Burton. I've always had Burton jackets, they're very durable, they usually look nice and they generally have a lot of features, always liked em!

This year however, I went for an O'neil jacket... Never really bothered to look into O'neil, but this jacket really surprised me, very warm, very comfy, lot of features, highly waterproof, not too thick... I really love it, I think this is one of the best snow jackets I've ever had. It was from the FIFTY2 series, so maybe try and look at those if you want something different


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

My experience with Burton outerwear is that it is cheaply made and does not hold up well. I had a pair of pants from a few years back that just wasn't worth the money. Right now im riding Volcom pants and jacket and couldn't be more happy. I also doubt you'd even be able to tell the difference between 10k and 8k waterproofing. All personal preference but id rather support Volcom.


----------

